# Alright, I think I found the WORST food this weekend....Doggy BAG



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Found this food in my local Tractor Supply Store...kind of sad because I actually think TSC sells some decent foods(Blue Buff, TOTW). I shouldn't be joking about this because some Dog has to actually EAT it. Sad.

Seriously, I think this MAY be the worst I've ever seen. Check out the ingredient list...

BUT, get this...this food ACTUALLY had the AAFCO stamp on it. Makes me wonder...what food DOESN'T?

Doggy Bag Dog Food, 40 lb. - 5073121 | Tractor Supply Company

Ingredients:
Wheat Middlings, Ground Yellow Corn, Meat and Bone Meal, soybean Meal, Calcium Carbonate, Animal fat (preserved with BHA and citric acid), Animal Digest Salt, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate , Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Biotin, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of vitamin K activity), Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Vitamin D Supplement, Cobalt Carbonate, Folic Acid.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The AAFCO "stamp of approval" is worthless and doesn't mean anything. Again, its marketing. People are dumb enough to think that just because AAFCO approves of the food that it must be good to feed their animals. Nothing could be farther from the truth. its sad really....but that is why we are here. Trying to educate people and correct the misinformation out there!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Nat,

thats funny because almost every book and magazine article I've ever read on Dog Food says to "look for the AAFCO approval"....

ALL foods have that ridiculous stamp. All of them. Literally, I couldn't find any without it.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

OMG those ingredients are disgusting!! Makes me sad to think that any dog would have to eat that.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

I enjoyed these two reviews:

GREAT FOR RATS!
March 27, 2010
I raise rats for feeders. I need a high quality food for my animals. I need to know that they are going to maintain good weight and produce large litters and breed frequently. This food isn't just for dogs. Its awesome for raising rats.

Doggy Bag Dog Food
March 3, 2010
I buy this brand for the wildlife in my backyard.I feed raccoons,foxes and even the bluejays steal the food out of the dishes!!!This is a very good value.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Its funny that you mention it because I just came back from Tractor supply (needed to stock up on Totw for the kitties), and I saw the bags of it stacked. I couldnt figure out whether it was a food or some type of bedding for dogs 

But again, seeing the type of people that come into tractor supply, they just grab bags of whatever is the cheapest crap on the shelf. 

They recently started carrying 4Health, which is much better then Eukanuba, ProPlan (and I think less expensive), but people want to stick with name brands.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

agree Uno. 4health is certainly a decent food. 

I actually think its about the same food as Diamond Naturals so I would steer people there to save a few bucks. The formulas are eerily similar.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I actually did compare the 2 and diamond naturals has powdered cellulose, so I bought a bag of 4health to try for the kitties and they seem to like it. Its not grain free, but I wanted to try something new for their rotation.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

So now selling uneducated people~ or just plain old not knowing whats good for their dog~ sawdust with corn bits and bone is ok???!!!!
That is just wrong and sad. And here I thought purina and kibbles and bits and beneful were the bad guys!


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I lOVE this review...

Dogs Love It and Thrive on It
Date: February 7, 2010
We have three large Anatolian Shepherds and they love this food. Some people may think that because it is so inexpensive that it is not that great. But my dogs are very active guarding our 120 acres and need good nutrition to do so. They are energetic and maintain their weight with bright coats and eyes. And it sure helps the budget when you are feeding that many pounds of dogs! One sack a week is all it takes and that is free fed in large buckets.


Jesus some people are so ignorant. Like do the freakin' research on what you feed your dog. You can go online to rate garbage, but byou can't google information on what makes a good, or bad food?!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i second it as rat food!
seriously, its popular to feed rats doggy bag dog food.
i used to have pet rats for 7 years, and most of my rat groups online fed doggy bag dog food.

yes, that is horrible dog food. i dont see how a dog can live on that.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

All this makes me so sad. Stupid, stupid people. Poor, poor dogs. :frown:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

We saw a similarly horrible food while we were getting groceries in Idaho.

The ONLY appropriate ingredient in it was meat & bone meal.   :frown:


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

40 lbs. for $12 says it all. Makes me think sometimes about what is better, a dog to live and eat that and maybe/hopefully find the random protein, or not live at all. Quite sad in my opinion.

I tend to think if that's all you can afford to feed your pet it might not be the time for a pet. 

However, I know raw feeders could say the same to me. If I don't have the time, money, desire, etc. to feed an appropriate diet to my dog.... I guess I just wonder where that line is.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

> I tend to think if that's all you can afford to feed your pet it might not be the time for a pet.


10000% agreed! If you cannot afford to properly take care of an animal that depends on you then you shouldn't take on the responsibility!



> However, I know raw feeders could say the same to me. If I don't have the time, money, desire, etc. to feed an appropriate diet to my dog.... I guess I just wonder where that line is.


I'm an avid raw feeder and you would NEVER hear me say that to you. I have my opinions, but I keep them to myself. Just like if you have opinions that are best kept to yourself. That is how people treat each other with respect :biggrin:


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh I know you wouldn't mama. And I'm not talking about posters here. I guess my point is where is the line drawn? 

Say someone can only afford to feed a low/middle of the road kibble but gives that pet ample exercise and a loving family. What's better, giving the pet that or just a good diet? There are just so many pets that, imo, would benefit from the former. Know what I mean?

I know there is no perfect solution but it just sucks.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

baggie said:


> Oh I know you wouldn't mama. And I'm not talking about posters here. I guess my point is where is the line drawn?
> 
> Say someone can only afford to feed a low/middle of the road kibble but gives that pet ample exercise and a loving family. What's better, giving the pet that or just a good diet? There are just so many pets that, imo, would benefit from the former. Know what I mean?
> 
> I know there is no perfect solution but it just sucks.


I think that the line is fuzzy, to say the least. 
That being said, there are pretty decent AFFORDABLE options. 
I've had my dogs on Kirkland before, an acceptable food at about $.50/lb. If you can't afford to feed at least that....
what happens with vet bills?
heartworm preventative?
occasional boarding fees?
replacing toys?
wellness exams?

A loving home is of dire importance, but dog ownership is not cheap and it certainly is not free.


ETA: Don't get me wrong, I've totally been there. In fact, the first three months I had Champ, he ate Ol' Roy. Yes, it's what I could afford (and I didn't know nearly as much about dog food then) 
In retrospect... did I have any business having that dog at that time, absolutely not. Thank God it was a temporary situation that passed quickly.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think we can all draw the line of not to feed foods like the one in this thread, because even a low grade food is better. And with feeding lower quality or total crap foods eventually lead to more expensive vet bills....so? Saving money and feeding a cheap food initially is an expensive way to eventually pave to the vet's office. So if one cannot afford at least decent food for their animals, they sure can't provide adequate health care for them either. Right? 

Before I fed raw, I used to feed Kirkland signature from Costco, because that is all I could afford. Did I know it wasn't the best money could buy? Sure. Did I know that it was a heck of a lot better than what most feed their dogs? Absolutely. 

Right now, I feed what is considered the "kibbles and bits" of raw because the meat I feed isn't free range, antibiotic/hormone free, etc. Sometimes I can score this stuff, but its just too pricey to feed to my dogs. Do I know that I could feed them something more appropriate? Yes. But do I know what I am doing is better for them than a lot of others? You betcha. I always tell people to not be ashamed of what they feed because we all have our own opinions on what we think is best. This obviously excludes those who don't care enough to educate themselves on nutrition for the animals that depend their livelihood on us and choose to feed a cheap food because a company did a good job at selling their product.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> I lOVE this review...
> 
> Dogs Love It and Thrive on It
> Date: February 7, 2010
> ...


where are you guys finding these reviews im only seeing 1 negative reviews. anyway at 12 dollars a week itll cost her around 52 dollars to feed all 3 of her dogs for a month....kinda sad when u realize it costs me that to feed shane canidae....with dog food price usually matters...although like others have said...4 health is better than a lot of named brands...

but kev i still have to say this is my opinion of worst....

Dog Food Reviews - Bakers Complete Beef & Country Vegetables - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> where are you guys finding these reviews im only seeing 1 negative reviews. anyway at 12 dollars a week itll cost her around 52 dollars to feed all 3 of her dogs for a month....kinda sad when u realize it costs me that to feed shane canidae....with dog food price usually matters...although like others have said...4 health is better than a lot of named brands...
> 
> but kev i still have to say this is my opinion of worst....
> 
> Dog Food Reviews - Bakers Complete Beef & Country Vegetables - Powered by ReviewPost


yeah, that one might actually be worse, RC. 

Wow. unbelievable.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> where are you guys finding these reviews im only seeing 1 negative reviews. anyway at 12 dollars a week itll cost her around 52 dollars to feed all 3 of her dogs for a month....kinda sad when u realize it costs me that to feed shane canidae....with dog food price usually matters...although like others have said...4 health is better than a lot of named brands...
> 
> but kev i still have to say this is my opinion of worst....
> 
> Dog Food Reviews - Bakers Complete Beef & Country Vegetables - Powered by ReviewPost


I cant believe its legal to sell this or worse, feed it to anything.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> yeah, that one might actually be worse, RC.
> 
> Wow. unbelievable.


its not that bad hA ;P


----------



## Drake13392 (Jan 5, 2021)

So as a TSC employee you are correct. Diamond makes the 4 health dog food for tractor supply. The diamond naturals and the cream colored 4health are almost the exact same in terms of price per pound and quality.


kevin bradley said:


> agree Uno. 4health is certainly a decent food.
> 
> I actually think its about the same food as Diamond Naturals so I would steer people there to save a few bucks. The formulas are eerily similar.
> [/QUO


----------

